# Mapa Portugal



## Toby (30 Dez 2019 às 20:39)

Boa noite,

Vou abrir este posto para evitar confusão nas outras secções.

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/monitorizacao-clima-de-portugal-2019.9917/pagina-16#post-757730
https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/monitorizacao-clima-de-portugal-2019.9917/pagina-16#post-758088

16 estações METAR (com link)
3 estações REMAC (com link)
22 estações "meteopt" /WU/Observar IMPA, estou procurando informações sobre minhas escolhas (difícil de fazer sem saber)
Há grandes lacunas neste mapa, por isso estou aberto a sugestões qualitativas.







Estou trabalhando com Adobe Muse (por hábito), mas terei que mudar para Dreamweaver para uma melhor compatibilidade evolutiva.
Estou pensando em trabalhar em uma versão mais completa com história, mapa dinâmico, ... mas isso requer uma colaboração.






Feliz Ano Novo, espero ter algumas sugestões.


----------



## Toby (6 Jan 2020 às 20:16)

Mudei os links (http://www.qualidadedoar.pt/meteomapa.html) para chegar aos detalhes (https://app.weathercloud.net/d0882997243#evolution), mas não sei se está em português ou em francês.





A conta Barosa é em português, a minha é em francês.
Como todos os meus computadores estão em francês, não sei se um usuário português vê português ou francês. 
Um voluntário para testar?
Estou um pouco perplexo com a falta de reacção em Portugal, tenho mais reacções de outros países! Estranho...!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Jan 2020 às 21:42)

Toby disse:


> Estou um pouco perplexo com a falta de reacção em Portugal, tenho mais reacções de outros países! Estranho...!


Há uma questão em relação a esses outros países. Os portugueses (e, de certa maneira, os galegos e asturianos) desconfiam muito de toda a gente. Aposto que quando tu falas de juntarem ao teu grupo, não tens qualquer reação porque os membros não te conhecem bem e não querem meter-se em sarilhos. 

Estou a dizer isto, mas é só para informar-te disto, porque eu também não estou com interesse.


----------



## Toby (6 Jan 2020 às 21:54)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Há uma questão em relação a esses outros países. Os portugueses (e, de certa maneira, os galegos e asturianos) desconfiam muito de toda a gente. Aposto que quando tu falas de juntarem ao teu grupo, não tens qualquer reação porque os membros não te conhecem bem e não querem meter-se em sarilhos.
> 
> Estou a dizer isto, mas é só para informar-te disto, porque eu também não estou com interesse.




Isso é um argumento retorcido! Se bem te entendi, não te interessa porque não me conheces, mas não mais do que os outros oradores aqui....! Coisa estranha...
Em resumo, tem o mérito de ser muito claro!!!!
O interesse termina na nacionalidade, num bilhete de identidade ?  
Espero que os belgas, franceses, ingleses, alemães, luxemburgueses não falem assim com os expatriados portugueses.
Meu Deus!


----------



## Illicitus (6 Jan 2020 às 22:09)

Eu posso testar sem problema. No mapa alguma informação surge em português e outra em inglês , dependendo das estações.


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Jan 2020 às 22:29)

Toby disse:


> Mudei os links (http://www.qualidadedoar.pt/meteomapa.html) para chegar aos detalhes (https://app.weathercloud.net/d0882997243#evolution), mas não sei se está em português ou em francês.
> A conta Barosa é em português, a minha é em francês.
> Como todos os meus computadores estão em francês, não sei se um usuário português vê português ou francês.
> Um voluntário para testar?


Como referiu o colega illicitus, está tanto em português como em francês.

Em relação ao mapa, a navegação apenas se faz deslizando as abas laterais e não, por exemplo, movimentando o rato como é hábito noutros mapas. E não permite fazer zoom.
Se o fosse seria mais intuitiva a navegação.
Em relação à qualidade do ar, melhor seria se colocasses umas notas de explicação, sobre o objectivo, sobre o que representam os dados.

É um bom projecto mas, como é natural em Portugal, demora a ter adesão. 
Somos assim, por vezes basta um "click" e a adesão passa a ser muito maior.


----------



## Toby (7 Jan 2020 às 10:03)

Illicitus disse:


> Eu posso testar sem problema. No mapa alguma informação surge em português e outra em inglês , dependendo das estações.





Aristocrata disse:


> Como referiu o colega illicitus, está tanto em português como em francês.
> 
> Em relação ao mapa, a navegação apenas se faz deslizando as abas laterais e não, por exemplo, movimentando o rato como é hábito noutros mapas. E não permite fazer zoom.
> Se o fosse seria mais intuitiva a navegação.
> ...



Bom dia,

Obrigado por veres.
Só vou falar sobre o mapa meteorológico aqui.
A escolha de um mapa estático é bastante fácil de entender.
1/ Eu (ainda) não domino corretamente esta técnica de programação. Técnica totalmente diferente de uma simples geolocalização "google maps".
2/ Eu tenho que comprar uma licença "openstreet", não é muito caro, mas primeiro tenho que saber se há algum interesse.
3/ O maior problema: em um mapa estático, os pedidos são feitos apenas pelo meu servidor (se 20 pessoas consultarem o mapa, é apenas um pedido). 
Por outro lado, em um mapa dinâmico cada visualização de um pedido (se 20 pessoas consultam o mapa que tem 15 estações faz 20x15: 300 pedidos) 
e lá é necessário pagar e que pode subir bastante alto. (a WU arrisca-se a bloquear o endereço IP).
Há outras soluções, mas apenas...   

Em relação ao cartão:
Os METAR estão em francês e infelizmente não sei como modificá-los, os dados vêm da InfoClimat (associação francófona).






As estações WU estão em português, mas sem ligação porque é uma solução secundária.  






O foco principal são as estações WeatherCloud, onde eu gosto das possibilidades e há muitas delas.






Mas tenho uma dúvida sobre o idioma que você vê no mapa e o detalhe quando você clica nele.
As 4 estações WeatherCloud em português estão em sua casa?

PS: 
Conheço a mentalidade portuguesa (terei alguns dos meus netos que serão belgo-portugueses), mas não aceito um nacionalismo cego e absurdo, seja ele francês, português ou outro.
Obrigado e tenha um óptimo dia.


----------



## criz0r (7 Jan 2020 às 10:42)

Excelente iniciativa @Toby . É algo extremamente útil mas que nunca se passou da teoria, a realização de um mapa de Portugal com Estações amadoras. Considero essencial, a validação do cumprimento ou "Quase" cumprimento das normas da OMM, talvez a partir de uma futura certificação mas este projecto já é um ponto de partida.


----------



## Toby (7 Jan 2020 às 11:42)

criz0r disse:


> Excelente iniciativa @Toby . É algo extremamente útil mas que nunca se passou da teoria, a realização de um mapa de Portugal com Estações amadoras. Considero essencial, a validação do cumprimento ou "Quase" cumprimento das normas da OMM, talvez a partir de uma futura certificação mas este projecto já é um ponto de partida.



Sim, o meu objectivo para 31/12/2020, mas nem tudo depende de mim... voluntários para abanar o coqueiro?  
Roma não é construída em um dia, mas...
As redes francesa (Infoclimat), italiana (MeteoNetwork.it), grega são bons exemplos: 
uma rede primária rigorosa e controlada e uma rede secundária que permite a participação de mais pessoas (apenas o t° está incluído) com a única condição de que o t° seja tomado o mais corretamente possível (um Netatmo com um abrigo não tem muita deriva).


----------



## Kraliv (7 Jan 2020 às 12:24)

Toby disse:


> ...
> 
> As redes francesa (Infoclimat), italiana (MeteoNetwork.it), grega são bons exemplos
> ...



Também tens a espanhola https://www.meteoclimatic.net/ ; a catalã https://es.meteocat.gencat.cat/xema ou ainda do Noroeste espanhol http://noromet.org/index.html


----------



## Toby (7 Jan 2020 às 20:40)

Kraliv disse:


> Também tens a espanhola https://www.meteoclimatic.net/ ; a catalã https://es.meteocat.gencat.cat/xema ou ainda do Noroeste espanhol http://noromet.org/index.html



Obrigado,
Eu sei que "METEOCLIMATIC" é uma opinião pessoal: não é muito clara, nenhum ponto de referência.









Noromet, Eu sei, mas vais pensar que estou sempre a criticar, mas uma rede meteorológica que usa L/M2  como unidades de chuva... não é muito normal.

Metecat, Não sei, mas parece que é apenas instantâneo (talvez eu tenha lido mal). 

Obrigado.


----------



## remember (8 Jan 2020 às 18:45)

Boas,

Excelente iniciativa, posso tentar ajudar, mas o tempo é escasso só ao fim de semana.

Não tenho a certeza, mas acho que é possível fazer algo mais amigável com WordPress.

Com o antigo projecto que tive dedicado à Póvoa de Santa Iria, penso que era possível fazer um mapa tipo wu com info nas estações... Vou averiguar isso.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (8 Jan 2020 às 19:49)

remember disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Excelente iniciativa, posso tentar ajudar, mas o tempo é escasso só ao fim de semana.
> 
> ...




Sim, como eles dizem, duas cabeças são melhores do que uma.
Estou ocupado com a WP/UNCODE (para outra coisa), mas cuidado com os pedidos da WU (desde a aquisição pela IBM: $$$) um conhecido belga foi cortado pela WU.
Neste projecto, parece-me importante fazer a diferença entre as estações REMAC (a única rede portuguesa que precisa de ser melhorada) e os amadores participantes. 
Isto não deve ser tomado como "pretensiosismo, arrogância", mas uma rede controlada com o apoio de uma rede de amadores entusiastas.
Este é o meu objectivo.
Estou aberto a todas as propostas, estou pronto para comprar (às minhas custas) um nome de domínio mais significativo. 
Para hospedar, com o meu trabalho tenho um grande espaço web que não custa nada (sem publicidade).
Muito obrigado pela sua intervenção.
Pelas boas vontades: mensagem privada.

Obrigado e tenha uma boa noite.


----------



## remember (8 Jan 2020 às 21:01)

Ficaria algo tipo isto:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (8 Jan 2020 às 21:05)

Seria possível adicionar estações do tipo:

Netatmo
Weatherflow
Bloomsky
Pioupiou
Davis
Ambient weather
Realtime.txt (cumulus)
Clientraw.txt (weatherdisplay, weewx etc)
Stickertags file (weatherlink,wswin32,meteobridge etc)


Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (8 Jan 2020 às 21:38)

Ola,

Eu não sei "Stamen Design", eu comecei com isto:  http://www.qualidadedoar.pt/test.html
mas estou andando em círculos (bug by toby ) com WU/WC/InfoClimate widget positioning o udapte está feito link para detalhes ok, mas não o deslocamento.
alguns de nós vamos descobrir.


----------



## Toby (8 Jan 2020 às 21:46)

Feito com Adobe Muse (eu sei que é velho... como eu. ) , eu tive tempo para tentar com WP (tenho que estudar)


----------



## remember (8 Jan 2020 às 21:47)

Aqui o link para testar, ao carregar nas temperaturas aparece os dados das estações.

https://redmeteo.cl/#redestaciones

Já testei no meu site e dá, basta ter os dados de acesso e posso adicionar quantas estações quiser, sem recorrer a outras redes meteorológicas etc.



Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (8 Jan 2020 às 21:56)

remember disse:


> Aqui o link para testar, ao carregar nas temperaturas aparece os dados das estações.
> 
> https://redmeteo.cl/#redestaciones
> 
> ...



Foste tu que o fizeste?
*"sem recorrer a outras redes meteorológicas etc."*
operando uma base de dados direta (estação  servidor)?
Obrigado para link


----------



## Toby (8 Jan 2020 às 22:05)

https://weather.station.software/


Mergulhar no lodo do WP  (en francais; plonger dans le cambouis du moteur)


----------



## remember (8 Jan 2020 às 22:20)

Toby disse:


> Foste tu que o fizeste?
> *"sem recorrer a outras redes meteorológicas etc."*
> operando uma base de dados direta (estação  servidor)?
> Obrigado para link


Não, mas já testei e já vi que dá, sim basicamente tem e que se ter os dados de acesso às estações e consegue-se ter a ligação aos dados.

Consegue-se ter gráficos etc.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (9 Jan 2020 às 07:54)

Ola bom dia,

Obrigado @remember!

Este simples diálogo permite-me explorar outras vias.
Antes de prosseguir, parece-me importante fazer um balanço das soluções e dos desejos. Como algumas redes bloqueiam API ($$$$$$), você pode preencher este formulário.

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1...QQOf94QsReO-MogzvtWjJIVmg/viewform?usp=pp_url


----------



## remember (11 Jan 2020 às 01:54)

Boas,

para testar o mapa que ando a experimentar preciso de voluntários, aqui podem encontrar o link das estações possíveis de adicionar:
https://weather.station.software/handbook/stations-management/adding-a-station/

De momento apenas, tenho a minha em teste:
https://meteopsiria.altervista.org/teste-mapa/


----------



## Toby (11 Jan 2020 às 07:54)

remember disse:


> Boas,
> 
> para testar o mapa que ando a experimentar preciso de voluntários, aqui podem encontrar o link das estações possíveis de adicionar:
> https://weather.station.software/handbook/stations-management/adding-a-station/
> ...




Bom dia,

Você tem um erro no link do seu exemplo.
Se você apagar o fim, funciona: https://meteopsiria.altervista.org/teste-mapa/*?preview_id=483&preview_nonce=417d78e143&preview=true*







Hoje não estou disponível, estou a olhar para esta noite ou para amanhã.
Bem este mapa, mas vai ser difícil começar. As redes pré-definidas (Netatno, WeatherFlow, etc...) são fáceis. 
Mas quando se trata de trabalhar com ficheiros JSON não nos vamos rir. 
Existe a solução meteobridge & co, mas isto irá reduzir as possibilidades dos participantes (penso eu).
Requer testadores voluntários.

Pela minha parte, ontem tive um longo e construtivo contacto com o WeatherCloud.
Se eu aceitar um contrato de pagamento (eu concordo), eles concordam em adicionar estações portuguesas gratuitas à minha escolha.
Teremos então um mapa apenas com as nossas estações. Participação neste limite para me dar a identificação da estação. Simples e confiável.
exemple: https://app.weathercloud.net/map?lat=40&lon=0&zoom=6&layer=temp#5791164936
Na conta gratuita de cada estação, basta gerar um arquivo de dados uma vez por mês. para que possamos finalmente criar uma base climática!
onde todos os dados são tratados da mesma forma, independentemente do material, ... Podemos gerar gráficos de todas as estações portuguesas para cada mês, semana, ...
O meu servidor tem espaço de armazenamento.
O problema Netatno não é compatível.
https://weathercloud.net/info/compatibility
Agora cabe a todos vocês ver/pensar sobre o que vos interessa.

Muito obrigado @remember pelo seu trabalho em fazer avançar este projecto.


----------



## remember (11 Jan 2020 às 10:03)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Você tem um erro no link do seu exemplo.
> Se você apagar o fim, funciona: https://meteopsiria.altervista.org/teste-mapa/*?preview_id=483&preview_nonce=417d78e143&preview=true*
> ...


Bom dia,

Está resolvido o problema do link, já podem abrir e visualizar o teste, agora precisava de mais voluntários... Para ver como se "porta" o mapa.

Na minha opinião o estar dependente de uma rede seja ela qual for não é muito bom, a vantagem do plugin é ir buscar directamente ao servidor/software de cada estação. 

Os ficheiros txt seriam um começo:

From stations sharing data via clientraw.txt, realtime.txt or stickertags files:

Cumulus

MeteoBridge

WeatherCat

WeatherDisplay

WeatherLink

WeeWX

WsWin32

…

Encontrei outro mapa de estações, depois público aqui, para ficarem com uma ideia das possibilidades, nesta fase inicial o importante seria ter voluntários para ver apenas o funcionamento do plugin, depois o resto viria com o tempo.


Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (11 Jan 2020 às 10:21)

remember disse:


> Cumulus
> 
> MeteoBridge
> 
> ...



Resposta rápida, antes de eu ir.
Vou ver o weatherlink, pedir @WHORTAS  para meteobridge (o meu meteobridge está numa comparação local de várias sondas).

Excelente dia.


----------



## remember (11 Jan 2020 às 11:12)

Toby disse:


> Resposta rápida, antes de eu ir.
> Vou ver o weatherlink, pedir @WHORTAS  para meteobridge (o meu meteobridge está numa comparação local de várias sondas).
> 
> Excelente dia.


Boa, fico a aguardar então  hoje já vou testar mais umas coisas, mais logo com a minha estação 

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Kraliv (11 Jan 2020 às 12:37)

Já viram esta?

Mapa MeteoAlentejo


----------



## RedeMeteo (11 Jan 2020 às 17:02)

Kraliv disse:


> Já viram esta?
> 
> Mapa MeteoAlentejo


Este ainda está em testes


----------



## remember (11 Jan 2020 às 23:36)

Boas,

De volta ao trabalho aqui mais um mapa de estações a funcionar em pleno!
https://cretaweather.gr/map/


----------



## Toby (12 Jan 2020 às 09:56)

Kraliv disse:


> Já viram esta?
> 
> Mapa MeteoAlentejo





RedeMeteo disse:


> Este ainda está em testes



Bom dia,

Acho que este cartão é feito apenas para templates de saratoga, posso estar errado.


----------



## Toby (12 Jan 2020 às 10:08)

Bom dia,

weather.station.software não é compatível (directamente) com o WeatherLink
https://weather.station.software/co...-2-0-api-davis-instruments-and-more-api-keys/

Por isso tenho de pôr o meu meteobridge online.... um pouco de paciência que tenho hoje 5m3 de brita para colocar no jardim ....  
O mapa mais bonito que eu uso é o mapa infoclimat. mas demasiado francês...
Obrigado por apoiar este projecto.


----------



## remember (12 Jan 2020 às 12:58)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> weather.station.software não é compatível (directamente) com o WeatherLink
> https://weather.station.software/co...-2-0-api-davis-instruments-and-more-api-keys/
> ...


Bom dia,

Por isso a ideia era começar com os ficheiros gerados pelos softwares, bastava que para isso estivessem alojados na internet e o plugin ia buscar a info a esses ficheiros, existe a hipótese de adicionar estações directamente mas para isso são precisos api's, tokens, password etc.

Vários softwares geram esses ficheiros, tais como WD, weewx etc.

A aderência seria importante para testar os recursos dos mapas etc.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (12 Jan 2020 às 13:19)

remember disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Por isso a ideia era começar com os ficheiros gerados pelos softwares, bastava que para isso estivessem alojados na internet e o plugin ia buscar a info a esses ficheiros, existe a hipótese de adicionar estações directamente mas para isso são precisos api's, tokens, password etc.
> 
> ...


Exemplo para Davis:






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (12 Jan 2020 às 16:51)

remember disse:


> Exemplo para Davis:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 você é mais esperto que eu.
para outros aqui está como fazê-lo na WL
( senha  MP)


----------



## remember (12 Jan 2020 às 23:32)

Toby disse:


> você é mais esperto que eu.
> para outros aqui está como fazê-lo na WL
> ( senha  MP)


Boas, após testar verifiquei que o token não deve ser compatível, no painel da Davis existe a versão 2?

É que aqui quando introduzo os caracteres é muito menos que os que são apresentados na página...vai até por exemplo o C4C6.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (13 Jan 2020 às 07:58)

remember disse:


> Boas, após testar verifiquei que o token não deve ser compatível, no painel da Davis existe a versão 2?
> 
> É que aqui quando introduzo os caracteres é muito menos que os que são apresentados na página...vai até por exemplo o C4C6.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk



Bom dia,

Eu não estava errado. 
O V2 API é pago ou compatível com o WeatherLink Live ou EnviroMonitor.
https://weatherlink.github.io/v2-api/
Este é o grande receio do InfoClimat de que o V1 desapareça ou seja totalmente inadequado para uma base de clima.
Davis já reduziu as consultas para 15min para contas grátis.
Vou investigar com os administradores do InfoClimat (eu sou um membro contribuinte).


----------



## remember (13 Jan 2020 às 18:19)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Eu não estava errado.
> O V2 API é pago ou compatível com o WeatherLink Live ou EnviroMonitor.
> ...


O weatherlink não permite gerar um ficheiro realtime ou clientraw? Senão a solução seria usar um software para envio de dados - (penso que o cumulus e outros funcionam com a Davis) - diminuição de espaços de leitura e o ser possível gerar ficheiros...

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (13 Jan 2020 às 18:31)

remember disse:


> O weatherlink não permite geral um ficheiro realtime ou clientraw? Senão a solução seria usar um software para envio de dados - (penso que o cumulus e outros funcionam com a Davis) - diminuição de espaços de leitura e o ser possível gerar ficheiros...
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk



Davis ou WU
: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



dá-me um pouco de tempo para pôr o meu sistema online.

*MAS PRECISAMOS DE MAIS VOLUNTÁRIOS *
*Este é um projeto que (normalmente) interessa a todos os entusiastas do clima. *


----------



## remember (13 Jan 2020 às 18:45)

Toby disse:


> Davis ou WU
> :
> 
> 
> ...


Quem tem website dedicado às estações, normalmente tem esses ficheiros para actualizar dados. Penso que há outros softwares que fazem a ligação ao plugin, nomeadamente as FO.

Do que tive a testar e explorar, no mapa é possível criar ligações para cada estação com histórico, gráficos etc.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (15 Jan 2020 às 18:35)

Boa noite,

Confirmo que o V2 API está a pagar, o V1 está no fim da sua vida.
Infoclimat desenvolveu um roteiro "feito em casa".

Aqueles que estão com meteohub a opção de arquivo "clientraw.txt".
Aqueles com meteobridge não têm "clientraw.txt".
Estou a olhar para isto com mais profundidade.


----------



## Toby (15 Jan 2020 às 18:41)

Meteobridge gere automaticamente, você tem que escolher uma rede para facilitar a gestão:



*Weather Underground*
*Weather Underground Weather Camera*
*Meteobridge Weather Camera*
*AWEKAS*
*WeatherForYou (also known as PWSweather)*
*UK MetOffice WOW*
*Windfinder*
*Windguru*
*Citizen Weather Observer Program (CWOP)*
*APRS*
*Open Weather Map*
*Previmeteo*
*Idokep*
*Weatherflow*
*Wetter.com*
*Weather Cloud*
*Agroclima*
*Meteonews*
*Terre-net*
*AnythingWeather*
*Wetterring*
*Meteoagro Net*
*Meteoplug Cloud Graphing*
*Ambient Weather Network*
*Meteotemplate*
*Home Weather Station*


----------



## remember (15 Jan 2020 às 22:11)

Boas,

Finalmente a estação do Toby foi adicionada ao mapa, agora são necessários mais voluntários para testarmos novas funcionalidades 

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## ecobcg (15 Jan 2020 às 22:14)

remember disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Finalmente a estação do Toby foi adicionada ao mapa, agora são necessários mais voluntários para testarmos novas funcionalidades
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk



O que é que é preciso?


----------



## remember (15 Jan 2020 às 23:03)

ecobcg disse:


> O que é que é preciso?


Boas, 
falamos de que marca de estação?

Enviado do meu Lenovo TB-8304F1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (16 Jan 2020 às 08:36)

ecobcg disse:


> O que é que é preciso?



 hardware, tipo de registrador de dados, com, etc...
o meu questionário só recebeu 2 respostas...  o que é útil porque pede informações para funcionar.



Toby disse:


> você pode preencher este formulário.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1...QQOf94QsReO-MogzvtWjJIVmg/viewform?usp=pp_url


----------



## Toby (16 Jan 2020 às 08:40)

remember disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Finalmente a estação do Toby foi adicionada ao mapa, agora são necessários mais voluntários para testarmos novas funcionalidades
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk



Bom dia 

Boas notícias, precisamos de pensar numa melhor escolha de nomes... tobyportugal não diz muito... 

Agora para pôr este projecto nos eixos (sim eu sei que sou um chato... mas quando se tem de ir, tem de se ir...) :
No meu espaço WEB, quase sem limite de tamanho, tráfego ou largura de banda, sem publicidade, sei como criar um usuário FTP em uma conta de nome de domínio. (custo: 0 euros). 
Eu também tenho um grande espaço de backup online para garantir o futuro.
Desta forma talvez possamos começar a trabalhar com um objectivo futuro em mente (mapa maior, mapa das ilhas, etc...).

Estou pronto para tomar um nome de domínio "universal" e "visível".







Agora, as pessoas deviam dar as suas opiniões... e talvez as pessoas encarregadas do "meteopt.com" deviam dar as suas opiniões...
Sei que escrevo muito mal português, mas se ninguém fizer um esforço para compreender e participar, Portugal continuará a ser um país sem uma rede meteorológica amadora.

To be or no to be um chato.


----------



## ecobcg (16 Jan 2020 às 09:25)

Há uns tempos atrás, criámos, através da Troposfera, a Rede de Estações Meteorológicas Amadoras Certificadas. Infelizmente, a adesão não foi a desejada, com apenas cerca de meia dúzia de estações aderentes.

Considero que é extremamente importante garantir a fiabilidade dos dados das estações pertencentes a uma qualquer rede, devendo-se verificar/garantir a adequada instalação de acordo com as normas vigentes.

Infelizmente, a maior parte não suportará esta filosofia e/ou não se interessam em demonstrar que as suas estações estão bem instaladas. 

Ainda que a Troposfera esteja, neste momento, em fase de dissolução, o projecto das REMAC poderia ser aproveitado de alguma forma, digo eu. Só assim fará sentido criar um mapa com estações, de forma a que se distinga dos demais.


----------



## Toby (16 Jan 2020 às 09:58)

ecobcg disse:


> Há uns tempos atrás, criámos, através da Troposfera, a Rede de Estações Meteorológicas Amadoras Certificadas. Infelizmente, a adesão não foi a desejada, com apenas cerca de meia dúzia de estações aderentes.
> 
> Considero que é extremamente importante garantir a fiabilidade dos dados das estações pertencentes a uma qualquer rede, devendo-se verificar/garantir a adequada instalação de acordo com as normas vigentes.
> 
> ...



Bom dia,

*Seu comentário faz parte dos imperativos, acho que você sabe disso.* 
Mas como você também sabe, é difícil federar em Portugal, acho que temos que abrir as portas para seguir em frente e como expliquei depois, é muito fácil diferenciar o REMAC dos outros.
Um bom exemplo é a rede InfoClimat (mesma filosofia da REMAC) com uma segunda rede que não é certificada.
Este projecto é um embrião, mas sem vontade continuará a ser um embrião.
Excelente dia.


----------



## Toby (16 Jan 2020 às 10:17)

ecobcg disse:


> Há uns tempos atrás, criámos, através da Troposfera, a Rede de Estações Meteorológicas Amadoras Certificadas. Infelizmente, a adesão não foi a desejada, com apenas cerca de meia dúzia de estações aderentes.
> 
> Considero que é extremamente importante garantir a fiabilidade dos dados das estações pertencentes a uma qualquer rede, devendo-se verificar/garantir a adequada instalação de acordo com as normas vigentes.
> 
> ...



Na primeira versão do mapa, há uma diferença: apenas METAR e REMAC têm um link para os detalhes. ....


----------



## remember (16 Jan 2020 às 13:12)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Boas notícias, precisamos de pensar numa melhor escolha de nomes... tobyportugal não diz muito...
> 
> ...


O nome deve ser o que está associado à tua conta, daí o nome na estação. Acho irrelevante numa primeira fase olhar para esses detalhes, numa fase posterior aí sim.

Quanto ao nome da minha parte, a sugestão seria algo do tipo redemeteopt, esperemos por outras sugestões.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (16 Jan 2020 às 13:18)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> *Seu comentário faz parte dos imperativos, acho que você sabe disso.*
> Mas como você também sabe, é difícil federar em Portugal, acho que temos que abrir as portas para seguir em frente e como expliquei depois, é muito fácil diferenciar o REMAC dos outros.
> ...


A visão tem que ser mesma essa aceitar o máximo de voluntários, para depois diferenciar as estações. Só mesmo assim é que se conseguirá ter uma rede mais "composta". Será importante numa outra fase fazer essa distinção para diferenciar e ao mesmo tempo para servir de comparação entre estações.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (16 Jan 2020 às 20:33)

Vamos deixar passar alguns dias para ver se este projecto precisa da energia necessária. 
Em Bruxelas dizemos: arregaçar as mangas ou não? 
Obrigado @remember


----------



## remember (16 Jan 2020 às 20:54)

Outra estação adicionada a do parque urbano de santa iria de Azoia, que até aqui apenas tinha dados online no seu website, vou ter que aguardar porque as coordenadas no weather display devem estar erradas aparece em arruda, ou perto

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (17 Jan 2020 às 05:22)

@ecobcg @AnDré @Duarte Sousa 

Fiabilidade dos dados REMAC, um problema que se arrasta há meses (mesmo no Verão chove 400mm)
Talvez devêssemos fazer algo sobre isso, certo?

REMAC 5


----------



## ecobcg (17 Jan 2020 às 15:50)

Toby disse:


> @ecobcg @AnDré @Duarte Sousa
> 
> Fiabilidade dos dados REMAC, um problema que se arrasta há meses (mesmo no Verão chove 400mm)
> Talvez devêssemos fazer algo sobre isso, certo?
> ...


Vou verificar com o proprietário da estação.


----------



## Toby (17 Jan 2020 às 19:39)

Boa noite,

um amigo italiano (que mora na França) me conta sobre isso: https://www.meteomap.cloud/
Eu gosto do visual topográfico, 
Vou pôr a minha estação nisso.

Bon fim-de-semana


----------



## remember (18 Jan 2020 às 00:22)

Boa noite,

Descobri que quem utiliza weather display live, pode facilmente partilhar os dados no mapa, a estação do parque urbano de Santa Iria de Azóia é um dos exemplos,
a funcionar com ficheiro clientraw.txt.
https://meteopsiria.altervista.org/teste-mapa/


----------



## Toby (18 Jan 2020 às 07:57)

remember disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Descobri que quem utiliza weather display live, pode facilmente partilhar os dados no mapa, a estação do parque urbano de Santa Iria de Azóia é um dos exemplos,
> a funcionar com ficheiro clientraw.txt.
> https://meteopsiria.altervista.org/teste-mapa/



Bom dia,
A licença não é gratuita
Pessoalmente, não vou começar com a WD, seu futuro é muito incerto (o autor está morto) 

http://www.ffs.net/weather-display/shop/index.htm

https://www.weather-watch.com/WD_Manual.pdf


----------



## Toby (26 Jan 2020 às 19:37)

Boa noite,

O projecto está a avançar com a ajuda da @remember  e recentemente da @asalves .
O André é um programador e está a fazer um trabalho excepcional para mim (posso dizer-vos que caí da minha cadeira).
Ele é motivado pela mesma noção que eu: partilha de dados livre e judiciosa.
O esquema vai permitir-nos começar numa base muito boa e crescer à medida que as participações crescem para chegar a duas redes, uma das quais cumpre as regras meteorológicas e que será constituída por uma base de dados portuguesa de qualidade.

Para avançar, preciso de duas coisas:
1/ Uma pessoa que possa servir como tradutor de PT/FR/UK. (o meu português blá blá blá blá blá não é muito sério)
2/ A escolha de um nome de domínio (ver o meu inquérito).

Eu sei, sou uma pessoa teimosa... Espero que desta vez o projecto seja bem sucedido para o prazer de todos. Pela porta ou pela janela tem de ser bem sucedido! 
O projeto não será montado em um dia, mas temos que seguir em frente.


----------



## Toby (27 Jan 2020 às 07:48)

Bom dia,

Para motivá-lo a participar, aqui está a estrutura do projeto no anexo. (ele evolui à medida que você vai evoluindo), mas você pode identificar o objetivo qualitativo.
Estamos também a pensar em adicionar as estações IPMA

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/mapa-database-portugal.10261/


----------



## remember (8 Fev 2020 às 02:38)

Boa noite,

mais uma estação adicionada ao mapa, mas o mesmo problema... o weather display não deve ter as coordenadas correctas! Agora a do meteoabrantes!


----------



## remember (8 Fev 2020 às 03:29)

Mais uma estação adicionada a de Machico - Ilha da Madeira!
https://meteopsiria.altervista.org/teste-mapa/


----------



## remember (8 Fev 2020 às 14:56)

remember disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> mais uma estação adicionada ao mapa, mas o mesmo problema... o weather display não deve ter as coordenadas correctas! Agora a do meteoabrantes!


Resolvido o problema da localização, da estação do meteo Abrantes

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (9 Fev 2020 às 03:42)

Boa noite,

a estação de Alcobaça já tem página "pessoal", é apenas um teste...
Podem ver pelo mapa carregando em "station" ou através de https://meteopsiria.altervista.org/estacao-alcobaca/ 
O mapa passa a estar disponível provisoriamente em https://meteopsiria.altervista.org/mapa/


----------



## Toby (22 Nov 2020 às 10:00)

Bom dia,

Sou teimosa  , por isso mergulhei na lama.
Aqui está um primeiro projecto, mapa com zoom, etc....
Resta definir os níveis de fiabilidade dos dados que serão definidos por 3 ou 4 cores diferentes de marcadores.
O painel lateral é, penso melhor porque penso que posso integrar gráficos.
Espero que com um retorno sobre as vossas opiniões, sugestões, etc...

Tenha um bom domingo

PS: De momento, este mapa é "open source" antes de ser finalizado para um website.   (Será protegido contra modificações)

https://umap.openstreetmap.fr/fr/map/meteo-portugal_527013#8/39.449/-8.715


----------



## Toby (23 Nov 2020 às 09:17)

Bom dia,

Estou à procura de fotografias de qualidade das estações IPMA.
As capturas de ecrã do google map não são muito boas.
Obrigado


----------



## Toby (23 Nov 2020 às 21:07)

Boa noite,

Penso ter chegado a um resultado correcto.
Antes de preencher este mapa, se puder testar nos seus diferentes computadores, browser de Internet, tablet, ...
É claro que não vou esquecer as ilhas, estou a pensar em fazer mais dois mapa para melhor visibilidade.
Um grande problema é o bloqueio da WU (torna-se um bando de patifes!).
Por isso, deve colocar as suas estações em WeatherCloud (é gratuito).
No futuro, penso ser capaz de integrar directamente no mapa as informações essenciais (temperatura, vento, chuva, ...),  

https://umap.openstreetmap.fr/fr/map/meteo-portugal_527013#8/39.568/-8.792







*Categoria: *







*IPMA (Estou à procura de fotografias de qualidade das estações IPMA) :






Estações Meteorológicas certificados:
*
Estação de rede que garante o cumprimento das normas de instalação e manutenção (e.g. REMAC, InfoClimat)
*






Estações Meteorológicas membros Meteopt.com
*
Seria bom ter uma imagem do ambiente.
*






Estações Meteorológicas de origem diferente







Uma função de medição de distâncias muito útil 





*
Agora, estou à espera dos vossos comentários
*

*


----------



## Toby (28 Nov 2020 às 09:52)

Bom dia,

Teste n°2 com ARCGIS (obrigado @Wisemaps  ).
Previsão IMPA + estação amadora + AQI + ARPEGE
Ligação de uma pequena apresentação: https://learngis2.maps.arcgis.com/a...bmap=dc986bf8c66b4016b7c04d484718ea86&slide=1
Ligação temporária do cartão de teste: https://arcg.is/uu9K1

Unindo camadas com isto: https://bit.ly/2JPTImk 
É o melhor dos melhores!


----------



## Toby (10 Jan 2021 às 09:48)

Bom dia,

Aqui está outra possibilidade, eu consegui integrar imagens de satélite no meu mapa. 
O objectivo é centralizar a informação (satélite, radar, estações meteorológicas, IPMA, topographie, webcam, ...) em vez de procurar à esquerda ou à direita.
Com uma licença ESRI, as possibilidades são imensas.
Estou actualmente a trabalhar com uma licença de demonstração, para continuar tenho de subscrever uma licença paga.
Antes de comprar uma licença, para ver se há interesse na comunidade amadora portuguesa ... ? 

Bom domingo   






Penso que estou centrado se tomar isto como uma referência.


----------

